# Okapi



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 11, 2008)

British team capture first pictures of Africa's 'unicorn' - Yahoo! News (September 10, 2008)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 12, 2008)

[video=youtube;vVUjYYImZ2g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vVUjYYImZ2g[/video]

[video=youtube;ixiOOtFRy0E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ixiOOtFRy0E[/video]


----------



## Reformed Baptist (Sep 23, 2008)

Never seen that creature before. Cool.


----------



## nicnap (Sep 23, 2008)

Reformed Baptist said:


> Never seen that creature before. Cool.


----------



## dannyhyde (Sep 23, 2008)

My oldest son loves the Okapi at the San Diego Wild Animal Park!


----------

